# Virtuellen Lan adapter erstellen

## drakesoft

Hallo, 

kann mit bitt jemand helfen einen virtuellen Lan adapter in der /etc/conf.d/net zu configurieren. 

Ich habs mit config_eth0_1=( "dhcp" ) versucht aber leider funktioniert das nicht "network interface eth0_1 does not exist" 

Ich benötige das weil ich einen gentoo router aufsetzen will mit nur einer ethernet schnittstelle.

mfg

drakesoft

----------

## 69719

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_IP_Aliasing

Mit einer Schnittstelle? Immerhin muss ja ein Fuß ins WAN und der andere ins LAN. Oder hast du Y Lan Kabel?   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## drakesoft

ah danke! nein kein Y stecker eher so was ähnliches aber eher wie ein Verteilerstecker ...  so ein teil nennt sich switch ^^. nö jetzt ma ersthaft ... es wundert mich wirklich warum das keiner so macht, jeder baut sich immer ne zweite ethernet karte rein. Obwohl man ein DSL modem auch mit an den switch hängen kann. Diese Vorgehensweiße habe ich schon mit einem einer anderen distribution getestet, man kann sich sogar mehrmals mit verschiedenen zugangsdaten und verschiedenen rechnern über ein modem einwählen (bandbreite wird dadurch nicht erhöht!).

mfg 

drakesoft

----------

## 69719

Naja, also haste noch einen extra Router vor deinem Router, was sinnlos ist und eher Strom vergeudet. Da greif ich lieber zu einer extra Karte und baue eine saubere DMZ auf.

----------

## drakesoft

nein nein ich möchte gerne meinen router ersetzen (schmiert in letzter zeit immer ab). ich benutze einen kleinen embedded pc als router (10W strom aufnahme) auf den läuft u.a. ein hylafax server ... im endeffekt spare ich dann sogar strom da ich meine router (12W) durch ein switch (2,75W) ersetze. Dieser embedded pc hat leider nur einen ethernet port.

----------

## 69719

Aber der Switch kann das Modem nicht ansprechen, er switcht lediglich das LAN. Wie sollen also die Pakete aus dem Modem über den Switch zum Router kommen?

----------

## drakesoft

hab gerade festgestellt es geht auch ohne aliasing ... bei iptables  einfach ppp0 als schnittstelle angeben.

----------

## papahuhn

 *escor wrote:*   

> Aber der Switch kann das Modem nicht ansprechen, er switcht lediglich das LAN.

 

Zum Ansprechen ist ja auch sein Router da.

----------

## drakesoft

der switch leitet auch pppoe packete weiter deswegen funktioniert das

----------

## 69719

 *drakesoft wrote:*   

> der switch leitet auch pppoe packete weiter deswegen funktioniert das

 

Das war wohl des Rätsels Lösung. Ich glaub ich nutz da aber lieber eine 2 Netzwerkkkarte statt einen extra Switch zu holen der pppoe zum modem routet.

----------

## drakesoft

wiso extra? an dem switch hängt das ganze Lan mit dran!

----------

## 69719

Man muss erstmal einen besitzen der pppoe Pakete vom Rechner (Router) durch den Switch an das Modem routet. Meine können das nicht, daher besitze ich 2 Netzwerkkarten.

----------

## papahuhn

 *escor wrote:*   

> Meine können das nicht, daher besitze ich 2 Netzwerkkarten.

 

Unwahrscheinlich.

----------

## think4urs11

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

>  *escor wrote:*   Meine können das nicht, daher besitze ich 2 Netzwerkkarten. Unwahrscheinlich.

 

Stimmt - einem Switch ist es völlig egal ob da ICMP oder PPP oder meinetwegen HTTP übers Kabel läuft.

Eine Variante würde mir aber doch einfallen wo es tatsächlich nicht geht.

'Switch' ist eigentlich ein Router (kleiner Netgear o.ä.), das DSL-Modem hängt am dort vorhandenen Uplink/Internet/Wan-Port, und die eigentliche PPPoE-Einwahl erfolgt nicht durch diesen Switch/Router sondern durch die PC's auf LAN-Seite. Hier müßte nun dieses Kistchen PPPoE-Passthrough unterstützen und das tun tatsächlich nicht alle. Inwieweit so ein Konstrukt natürlich sinnvoll ist steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.  :Smile: 

----------

## drakesoft

PPPoE-Passthrough ist sinnvoll wenn ein/mehere rechner im lan eine echte Internet IP braucht... was als normal sterblicher normal nicht benötigt wird.

----------

## think4urs11

 *drakesoft wrote:*   

> PPPoE-Passthrough ist sinnvoll wenn ein/mehere rechner im lan eine echte Internet IP braucht... was als normal sterblicher normal nicht benötigt wird.

 

Schon klar, das war eher auf den Umstand bezogen das man einen Router quasi zum Switch degradiert aber eben solche Besonderheiten wie eben das 'nicht durchlassen' von PPPoE ausgehend von einem Gerät auf der LAN-Seite zu einem anderen Gerät auf der WAN-Seite nicht beachtet.

----------

